# Prayers needed please.



## Huntress (Aug 24, 2012)

Please say a prayer for me today, as most of you know a few months ago I had brain surgery X 2 a month apart.  The past couple of days I have had major pressure in my head and lots of nausea to go with it.  I have to go this afternoon to have a head  CT done to try to figure out what is going on.  I need prayers that I don't get put in the hospital for another surgery.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

for you!


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Praying!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 24, 2012)

My Prayers are added for you. May God Bless.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 24, 2012)

Will place you in my prayers.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 24, 2012)

praying for you!


----------



## love the woods (Aug 24, 2012)

prayers sent for a good report.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you all, I had a clean CT but I have to go to an eye specialist for further testing.  Gonna try to rule  out too much spinal fluid build up behind my eyes.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2012)

Prayers sent for you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Prayers for you Huntress!!


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2012)

Please pray for good results today for me, I have to go to the eye specialist for testing today to see if I have too much spinal fluid built up causing my problems.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 4, 2012)

Prayers sent on your behalf.
.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 7, 2012)

Prayers sent for you!


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 8, 2012)

Praying for a simple DX and easy treatment.....................


----------



## Israel (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, to all, and with all the above.
Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 9, 2012)

No answers yet, I go back on the 17th for more tests to be done on my eyes.  Thank you all for your continued prayers.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2012)

Praying for you


----------



## Huntress (Oct 18, 2012)

Just to update:

The eye exam went fairly well, she said "I didn't do too good" but I don't have Paplidema, that is the good news.  I went Monday to have an MRI done and it came back good, nothing is showing up where the surgery was.  Now I have to go have an LP done for the opening pressure of my spinal fluid to be done.  My surgeon said if it is too high then I have no choice I will have to have a shunt placed in my brain to drain into my abdomen the excess fluid that I am building.  

Thank you for all of your continued prayers.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 18, 2012)

Huntress said:


> Just to update:
> 
> The eye exam went fairly well, she said "I didn't do too good" but I don't have Paplidema, that is the good news. I went Monday to have an MRI done and it came back good, nothing is showing up where the surgery was. Now I have to go have an LP done for the opening pressure of my spinal fluid to be done. My surgeon said if it is too high then I have no choice I will have to have a shunt placed in my brain to drain into my abdomen the excess fluid that I am building.
> 
> Thank you for all of your continued prayers.


 
Thanks for updating us,

prayers still !!


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 18, 2012)

Staying praying for a great outcome.................................


----------



## Huntress (Oct 24, 2012)

I have to be at North Fulton at 8:30 in the morning to have my LP done.  I pray this will finally give me the answer I need.  I will try to update from it as soon as I can.

This is a wonderful family.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Prayers headed your way!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Prayers sent Huntress!! Hope all turns out well!! Good Luck to you and God Bless you!!


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 24, 2012)

Prayers lifted to the Almighty Healer. God will prevail and you are in the best possible hands.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 25, 2012)

I am Praying you and your doctors.


----------



## PastorRay (Oct 26, 2012)

Prayers from up here in Ohio too.  Thanks for all the updates too.


----------



## love the woods (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers still being sent.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 27, 2012)

I had the LP done and it in itself wasn't too bad.  During the process I got sick, felt like I needed to puke, my bp dropped to 80/60 and my pulse went into the 100's.  During the 2 hrs they had my laying on my back after it was done my bp finally came back up to 98/68.  I was told my opening pressure was good but he drew off 4 vials of fluid for testing.

I have to say for the first time in 3 yrs I am headache/pressure free.  I only hope it stays that way for a while.  I have to go on Nov. 2 to find out the results of the testing on the fluid and to find out what we are gonna do.  

Thank you all for your prayers.  I trust in my doctor and I do know that God has the wheel.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 7, 2012)

I go Friday to discuss getting a shunt put in.  My relief from my pressure was short lived and came back with a vengeance.  My only choice is to get a shunt.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2012)

Huntress, My Prayers are being sent up on your behalf in hopes that you might get the proper relief soon.  Thank you keeping us updated.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 7, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## gtparts (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow! Read your posts and skipped most of the rest. (Sorry folks, but my reading the other posts would not add to their effectiveness. I simply agreed and added my prayers.) Others might see your situation as a huge negative (and, yes, I know it hasn't been fun), but you are still here, still praising the Lord in his faithfulness, as He holds you and directs the care-givers. I have never faced what you are facing, but I do know this, when we give God the glory, He always blesses, sometimes in the least expected ways. Prayers continue to be lifted from this little corner of Woody's.


----------



## rydert (Nov 8, 2012)

prayers sent Huntress.....


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 8, 2012)

gtparts said:


> Wow! Read your posts and skipped most of the rest. (Sorry folks, but my reading the other posts would not add to their effectiveness. I simply agreed and added my prayers.) Others might see your situation as a huge negative (and, yes, I know it hasn't been fun), but you are still here, still praising the Lord in his faithfulness, as He holds you and directs the care-givers. I have never faced what you are facing, but I do know this, when we give God the glory, He always blesses, sometimes in the least expected ways. Prayers continue to be lifted from this little corner of Woody's.


 
I'll amen the above and continue to agree with the best from heaven for you, and wisdom to the doctor(s).


----------



## Huntress (Nov 9, 2012)

gtparts said:


> Wow! Read your posts and skipped most of the rest. (Sorry folks, but my reading the other posts would not add to their effectiveness. I simply agreed and added my prayers.) Others might see your situation as a huge negative (and, yes, I know it hasn't been fun), but you are still here, still praising the Lord in his faithfulness, as He holds you and directs the care-givers. I have never faced what you are facing, but I do know this, when we give God the glory, He always blesses, sometimes in the least expected ways. Prayers continue to be lifted from this little corner of Woody's.



Thank you to you all!  I went this morning to see my surgeon and it looks like I will have a shunt placed on the 20th of this month.

He explained that the normal LP and relief behind it just meant that my brain isn't properly absorbing the CSF like it is supposed to.  I have small ventricles in my brain not allowing it to.  They look like little bananas instead of being big like they are supposed to be.  I have throughout this entire journey placed it in God's hands and he has guided me to the wonder surgeon that I have and his wonderful care of me.  It is still in God's hands and I just have to follow where he leads me.  I am upset that it will be brain surgery #3 for this year but relieved that hopefully it will be the last one for a very long time.

Woody's has been and is a wonderful family.
I hope this means I will be back out hunting and fishing next yr as it has been taken from me for this one.

Thank you to all of you for the continued prayers!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 9, 2012)

Huntress said:


> Woody's has been and is a wonderful family.
> I hope this means I will be back out hunting and fishing next yr as it has been taken from me for this one.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for the continued prayers!



I hope all goes well with the shunt and your out in the great outdoors soon ...


----------



## Huntress (Nov 26, 2012)

Just an update.  I had my shunt surgery done on the Tuesday before Thanksgiving.  It went well, except the day after I got to vomiting so instead of going home I got to spend an extra night being observed.  I got to come home Thanksgiving morning and I have to say I feel like a new person now.  Thank you for all of your prayers through this whole ordeal with me this year.

I did ask about my shooting my rifle and shotgun and he placed it closer to the inside of the breast area than normal so that it would not be effected when shouldering my rifle.  I am so happy, maybe I can be out shooting before season is over instead of waiting for next yr.  Fingers crossed on that one.

My greatest prayer has been answered in the fact that I still get to be around for a while longer to be the mom that my son needs and the wife that my husband deserves.

Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 26, 2012)

you take your time shooting .....   

git well and then go out and whack yerself a nice un' ...

glad all went well and your on the mend ...


----------



## 1shot1kill (Nov 28, 2012)

prayers sent from here!


----------



## turk2di (Dec 16, 2012)

Great to read of your continued progress...


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 18, 2012)

Prayers are continuing for you from here. Thanks for your updates. May God Bless you and may you have a great, and pain free Christmas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

you are in my prayers! i hope you have a very merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Huntress (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for all the continued prayers.  I wish the shunt could of been done sooner.  It has been a major blessing to my life.  For the first time in several years I feel like I am alive.  I am getting more active and losing weight (15lbs) already since Nov.21, all fluid.

My wish for all of the Woody members is a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and your family, I hope this message finds you in continued healing! Prayers sent


----------

